# Entry Way Roof



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I have been asked to build an entry way roof for a garage. I can see the problem when the rain falls and you walk in/out the door, you would get soaked.

So, I was looking for some fine examples that I could work from. I don't have any measurements yet.

Suggestions on websites? or ??

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

We need a picture of it _now_???


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Mike: are you talking about a simple gable over a door? It's pretty straight-forward....although it would involve removing whatever siding and sheathing is already there. Get down to the rough framing, then tie in a simple gable. Bring in your electrical if there's going to be a light at this point. Paper the pitches, drip edge, wrap the fascia in aluminum, a few shingles---VOILA! You have your roof. Scab in a framing member to attach a light fixture to, and cover the underside with ventilated soffit. 

Heck, a good builder like you, you could probably have it done after work-before supper one night next week....

regards,
smitty


----------

